# Hammer TV & Stage



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Word of Hammer looking to bring an anthology show to TV, and productions to the stage. Details in the link:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-11534111


----------

